# I love these..wish I was rich...



## RCIAG

I'll say what I said about the GR video, I want someone else to buy one of everything for me & then have someone else to set it up & put it away.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Those are really freaky Kelloween! Scared right out of their skin I'd say. Love the hair especially. Wonder how they got it to stay as women throught the 50s etc never found a super holding hair spray. LOL.


----------



## Kelloween

maybe glue spray?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Could you starch a wig like that?


----------



## 22606

They have some neat stuff, although it is so expensive that it makes Spirit and Grandin Road seem like discount stores


----------



## Kelloween

you could paper mache the jaw and face then add teeth..


----------



## Scatterbrains

Very cool...would look awesome in my black light area


----------



## Kelloween

Scatterbrains said:


> Very cool...would look awesome in my black light area


yeh, this one really would..


----------



## Kelloween

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Could you starch a wig like that?


I wonder...


----------



## jdubbya

Thier stuff is awesome. Pricey but you get what you pay for. All made in the USA, hand painted and they'll do custom work as well. It's stuff you won't see at the usual Halloween stores.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Those really are someone's nightmare. Can see them being used in a commercial haunt or a photo shoot for a magazine.

I don't think spray starch would hold up, probably have to go with that stuff you boil like my mom did on the stove years and years ago. Do they even still make that? I know there was a project a while back, maybe a Martha one, where you starched cheese cloth, shaped it and let it dry and you ended up with ghost shape. That made me think of doing something similar with a wig that can get wet.

If you tried using some kind of glue I think it would be hard to work with. Really don't have any other thoughts on how to achieve that.


----------



## Kelloween

jdubbya said:


> Thier stuff is awesome. Pricey but you get what you pay for. All made in the USA, hand painted and they'll do custom work as well. It's stuff you won't see at the usual Halloween stores.


Its stuff ya wont see at my house either..lol


----------



## jdubbya

Member Oaklawn Creamtory has a couple of their masks. They rock in terms of quality and detail.


----------



## Kelloween

I bet..Im not a prop buyer..but I really love who ever designs those creations there


----------



## Kelloween

This one is my favorite, I think..







only a 700.00 costume..lol


----------



## jdubbya

Kelloween said:


> This one is my favorite, I think..
> 
> View attachment 162020
> only a 700.00 costume..lol


Someone on another forum has the mask and I believe the entire costume, along with some other masks from them. Really neat stuff.
I'm looking at this one for my witch forest scene and might pull the trigger. It would be a perfect addition.


----------



## Kelloween

do it, do it!!


----------



## jdubbya

Kelloween said:


> do it, do it!!


LOL! Only if you don't make fun of me for paying that much for it! As I scale back my haunt/display, I can justify getting something like this every year to add some unique detail. I don't buy Spirit animatronics. and I have all the big stuff I need so buying something truly different every now and then is fun. If I opt to get it, I'll post pics here first.


----------



## Kelloween

I like it..hes a creepy little thing...


----------



## jdubbya

He'd be a great companion for my little monster I got last year from Halloween Asylum.


----------



## Kelloween

oh he would, they are alike but so different too..I think he needs a friend!


----------



## slash

I bought from these guys I love their props this is my 3rd prop from them the other props I bought was a severed head, and a foam filled pennywise clown head.

This is life size the inside has steel rods lots of detail on him he was the most expensive prop I bought ever, but well worth it. Shipping was a lot too $300 for freight plus I had to wait for them to make the prop took about a month and a half. It was all worth it though, he is pretty huge and intimidating one of the best props I ever seen.


----------



## Kelloween

slash said:


> I bought from these guys I love their props this is my 3rd prop from them the other props I bought was a severed head, and a foam filled pennywise clown head.
> 
> This is life size the inside has steel rods lots of detail on him he was the most expensive prop I bought ever, but well worth it. Shipping was a lot too $300 for freight plus I had to wait for them to make the prop took about a month and a half. It was all worth it though, he is pretty huge and intimidating one of the best props I ever seen.


he is wonderful..looks very well made and heavy!


----------



## Junit

I LOVE those, and even more so the witches! Thanks for sharing the site, so much great stuff on there! *Ogles witches and spooks*


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

That settles it... I just need to win the lottery!


----------



## Kelloween

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> That settles it... I just need to win the lottery!


that makes two of us..lol


----------



## Saki.Girl

WOW those are wicked cool


----------



## slash

I really like that samhain statue and vampiress


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Wow! Lots of nice stuff, all my style....sigh, why couldn't I have been born rich instead of good looking!...


----------



## Terra

Love, love, love!!!! Midnight Studios. To me - the most realistic and scary prop maker out there. Hubby talked me into making space in the budget to buy two of their Gothic Winged Demons and glad he did. They always find a place in the haunt. 

Just out of the shipping box:












After I painted them fluorescent and scattered around the haunt each year:


----------



## slash

Terra did you give those props away too? I know you posted a while ago you gave some props away because you are moving? Those are awesome.


----------



## Terra

No way - I kept those too


----------



## SpookyOwl

Kelloween said:


> View attachment 161994
> 
> 
> Could probably make something close...IF I had the time..and the spare skeleton tops lol
> 
> I also love the pumpkin queen and king, and the witches they have (costumes) well, I mostly love everything they make...sure is expensive though!
> 
> 
> http://www.midnightstudiosfx.com/studio_studio.html


Those things scare the crap out of me! I am such a sissy! There is no way I could set those up and I'm sure anytime I went in the storage shed I'd pee my pants. Holy cow!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

A ghoul can dream, right? aah Maybe Someday... Soooo fantastic!


----------



## creeperguardian

That is cool now i think you can recreate something similar to it using a skeleton, corpsing technique and expanding foam for the bottom where the gut is and possibly a mannequin arm and those witch fingers that kids can play with.


----------



## Guest

That is pretty awesome. Not sure my kids would agree though, haha!


----------

